# 2.0, Cheesecake, Perma Root .... I was only gone 4 days...



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Alright,

I have been away from the Bionic ROM world for the most part for a few days and I come back with discussions of Radio updates, losing ROOT, gaining permanent ROOT, and whole bunch of other goodies. I have dug into Theory's release thread and tried to grab as much out of it as I could, but I have a few questions before I dive in and get up to date with my precious.

1. Easiest route to gain permanent ROOT? I understand adding the code through Root Explorer and all. Do I need to be flashed back to a "Stock" Rooted platform before adding those lines?

2. Once I gain Permanent Root...easiest method for the updated .893 Radio from a .892? I caught up on some tweets and it looks as if P3Droid has found a way to just update them like a true update in the stock recovery. Anyone had any luck going that route?

3. Saying that I have not bricked my device up to this point, am I going about things "business as usual" in terms of flashing ROMs....Bootstrap > CWRecovery > 2.0 Goodness?

4. I have not flashed anything since 1.7PBX. Is running the PB scripts pretty much the same as to where everything that would have the "unthrottle" name on it needs to be removed prior to running the scripts to prevent errors?

I am sorry if these questions have been answered before, I have just spent the past 2 hours doing some "light" reading trying to get myself caught up. I just want to make sure I am fully prepared for this with the least amount of risk of bricking my Bionic.

Thanks for any helpful comments.


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

After spending hours last night and a few faulty scripts..finally got it working..

If you are on any versions, you need to get back to stock...

1) Use this
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7801-roo...v10-linuxwindows-get-root-after-893-ota-oops/

- Download the script to your PC.
- Turn Phone Off.
- Press Down Button and Power
- Plug in USB
- Launch The bat script
- Let it do it's thing

2) WHen it is ready to start the next step in the process, it will pause and ask you to press any key to continue. Before you do, these steps are required

- The phone have been put back to STOCK and sitting at WELCOME. Click to get into the phone - DO NOT LOG INTO GOOGLE ACCOUNT
- Go to SETUP -> APPLICATION -> DEVELOPMENT -> check USB DEBUGGING
- Go to SETUP -> APPLICATION -> check Unknown Sources

Now back to the script, press any key to continue. It will continue to flash.

3) Once it finish it will reboot. Now on with CHEESECAKE
download APP
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281675

and follow direction on that thread until you update to .893

4) From here, you can then flash R3Blurred 2.0 or do whatever you want. You are now
- FOREVER ROOTED
- ON .893 with much better camera response and other thing..

ENJOY


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Okay, pretty much like I thought. Although I thought there might have been an easier way to get the .893 update through P3Droid's zip file other than using the cheesecake app. Easy enough either way. Thanks for the post.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## big58ben (Jul 25, 2011)

Smilepak - been working on this for a number of hours also. Thought logging into the account might have been the problem, so I followed your instructions closely. Still a no go on the root portion. I am setting the usb connection to Charge. Any other thoughts?


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

is USB Debugging on?


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

The tricky part for me was as YouthD pointed out...

Once you go through the process to restore it back to Stock, at the MS-DOS prompt, it will pause and as you to press any key to continue. Before you to do

Go to your phone. It will be at the main WELCOME screen with the Android. Skip through the process and NOT log into the google account. Once you are in, go to the Setup -> Application - and make sure you have USB Debugging On and Stay Awake on Charge.

Also make sure you have Unknown Source application checked.

Once you have those, you can then go back to MS-DOS to continue...

If you had failed more than once before, meaning it started the ZERG process. You have to start all over to restore back to stock and go through the process.


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

For the .893 update, instead of using the Cheesecake method, could I just use the OTA provided by P3Droid
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-bionic-forum/9806-droid-bionic-found-update-files-read-before-you-flash.html

It just seems a lot easier.

So, right now I am on 1.7PBX. I would:

1. Use the fast reboot method to get back to a stock/rooted format.

2. Input the scripts into the bin file to obtain a "Permanent" root.

3. Apply the OTA update through the stock recovery screen.

4. Install Bootstrap to get to CWRecovery.

5. Flash 2.0 Goodness

6. Delete Unthrottle Folder on the internal SD card.

7. Run PB/Unthrottle scripts.

Does this sound about right?


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bendr0id said:


> For the .893 update, instead of using the Cheesecake method, could I just use the OTA provided by P3Droid
> http://www.mydroidwo...-you-flash.html
> 
> It just seems a lot easier.
> ...


Yes that looks right


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

